# I think I am going to like this....



## chrisr (Dec 15, 2009)

...smoking that is. I did my first smoke last weekend on my ECB. I did a small Boston Butt, and a fattie. Thanks to everyone who welcomed me, and answered my sometimes stupid pre-first smoke questions. The fattie would be chili-mac stuffed. I had made some chili a few nights before, and I mixed some of the leftovers with a box of Velveeta Shells and cheese. I par cooked the pasta thinking that it would continue to cook in the fat from the sausage (it did). 



Stuffed and rolled it.



Bacon Wrap



Ready to be wrapped and chilled.



I started the butt a couple of hours earlier when I threw this in.



It took a little less than 3 hours at 225.



IMHO it looked, and tasted amazing. My first smoke was interesting. It went about how I planned except I found myself tending my coals more than I woul have hoped to. I was opening the door just about every hour to add some lump. For this reason, I had to pull the but off at 150 and finish it in the oven (after 7 hours for a 3.5 lb butt). I'm sure that opening the door so much had a lot to do with it taking so long to get to temp. It tasted great, but wasn't as tender as I hoped. I am sure that with some practice, I will dial in my fire, and everything else. 

One lone pic of the butt before the oven.



Thanks for checking it out. I just dropped off a buck at the processor Sunday, so hopefully I will have some more Qview for you in the near future.


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 15, 2009)

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	









Looks Great Thanks For Sharing
[/font]


----------



## nwdave (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice looking fattie.  Would have never thought of cheese and shells for a filling.  Goes to show that the fillings are only limited by your imagination.  Good looking butt as well.


----------



## treegje (Dec 15, 2009)

am sure that it was delicious


----------



## chefrob (Dec 15, 2009)

nice job!!


----------



## autoferret (Dec 15, 2009)

I second that!


----------



## smokemifugotem (Dec 15, 2009)

I love me a good fatty, and creative ones at that!!! Great job on that and keep up the good work!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2009)

Now I do have to say I haven't seen a mac an cheese fattie yet. As far as your butt are you gonna pull it or slice it.? I'm really glad everything came out alright for ye too.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for pulling off your first smoke and a good one too.


----------



## chrisr (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. My intent with the butt was to pull it. When I realized that it wasn't as tender as I would have hoped, I sliced it. It tasted great, was just a bit tough. No worries it will be much better next time!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

Great job!
That smoke ring on the fattie was incredible.
Like the Kenny Powers avatar, Danny McBride is hilarious.


----------



## abomb (Dec 16, 2009)

Great job man! I did my first smoke this past Sunday (12-13-09) and I ran into the same problem as you did.  Got to 150°F and couldn't really get it much higher so I threw in the over and it was still a little tough.  Below is a link to the thread from my first smoke and a link to my photobucket.  Points for you first smoke!!!

http://s890.photobucket.com/albums/a...4/ECB/?start=0
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...706#post400706


----------



## abomb (Dec 16, 2009)

I meant to ask you...Have you heard whether or not East Bound and Down got canceled or what is going on with it? It was one of my favorite shows.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

They are coming out with season 2 sometime in 2010 but have yet to hear a confirmed date.


----------



## chrisr (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!

Thats what I have heard as well. Hopefully it will be out sooner than later.


----------



## meateater (Dec 16, 2009)

Pork and cheese, a classic combo. Nice job.


----------

